# SeaChem product help



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ok so i have a 180g tank.
i wanna bring up the KH and GH with SeaChem Alkaline Buffer and SeaChem Equilibrium and bring up 1 degree. for these products how many table spoons to bring up the KH and for the GH . i find the instructions very confusing


----------



## Zeron (Apr 23, 2010)

Alkalinity Buffer 17.75 ml
1 - Tbsp
1 - Half Tsp
1 - Eigth Tsp

Equilibrium 44.38 ml
3 - Tbsp

Will get you 1 degree in 180Gal


----------



## Zeron (Apr 23, 2010)

You need 0.098578432Ml per gallon per degree of Alkaline buffer and 0.24644608 per gallon per degree of Equilibrium.

180gal * 0.098578432 * 1degree = 17.75 ml Alkaline buffer
180gal * 0.24644608 * 1degree = 44.38 ml Equilibrium


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

180g is how many gallons in us. seachem has a dose calculater now


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Zeron said:


> Alkalinity Buffer 17.75 ml
> 1 - Tbsp
> 1 - Half Tsp
> 1 - Eigth Tsp
> ...


thanks you


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> ok so i have a 180g tank.
> i wanna bring up the KH and GH with SeaChem Alkaline Buffer and SeaChem Equilibrium and bring up 1 degree. for these products how many table spoons to bring up the KH and for the GH . i find the instructions very confusing


Alkaline Buffer - 1 tsp will raise 10 gallons to roughly 5 degrees
Equilibrium - 1 tbsp will raise 20 gallons to 3 degrees

With a 180 gallon, add 4 tsp/daily Alkaline buffer for the Equilibrium add 4 tbsp/daily until your desired levels are reached.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> ok so i have a 180g tank.
> i wanna bring up the KH and GH with SeaChem Alkaline Buffer and SeaChem Equilibrium and bring up 1 degree. for these products how many table spoons to bring up the KH and for the GH . i find the instructions very confusing





Rastapus said:


> Alkaline Buffer - 1 tsp will raise 10 gallons to roughly 5 degrees
> Equilibrium - 1 tbsp will raise 20 gallons to 3 degrees
> 
> With a 180 gallon, add 4 tsp/daily Alkaline buffer for the Equilibrium add 4 tbsp/daily until your desired levels are reached.


im gonna do 4 degrees for both


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

dont do it in one go. 2 degree every 2 days if you have livestock in tank already. im assuming this is the puffer tank youre trying to fix.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

my GH is 0
my KH is 2 
the ph is 7.2


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> dont do it in one go. 2 degree every 2 days if you have livestock in tank already. im assuming this is the puffer tank youre trying to fix.


i will change it one degree a day


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Doesn't changing the Kh affect your pH as well? If you just add alkaline buffer without acid buffer your pH should rise. 1 part acid buffer to 4 parts alkaline buffer will give you a pH of 8.0. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

A Mbu puffer can be kept in a pH range of 7-8, higher being preferred.


----------

